# How to get a lamb to like the bottle milk



## Abbey0020 (Aug 12, 2022)

Little Graham is still on his mum but is needing sup fed twice a day but does not the powdered formula any ideas how to get him to like it ?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 13, 2022)

Abbey0020 said:


> Little Graham is still on his mum but is needing sup fed twice a day but does not the powdered formula any ideas how to get him to like it ?


A little bit of sweet something on the nipple might help.

Or does he start to drink and then stops once he tastes it?

It could also be not the taste, but the flow rate. If it is coming out way faster or way slower than he likes.

@Baymule ?


----------



## Abbey0020 (Aug 13, 2022)

He tastes it and then stops


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2022)

I’ve only raised 2 bottle lambs. They didn’t like the powdered formula either. I used a whole milk formula, 

1 gallon whole milk-store bought
1can evaporated milk 
1cup cultured buttermilk 

Pour our 3 cups milk
Pour in can of evaporated milk
Pour in 1 cup buttermilk 
Top off with milk

My 2 babies did great on it, I snuck in some yukky powdered formula to stretch out the cow milk.


----------



## Abbey0020 (Aug 13, 2022)

Ok thanks I have found a formula he likes


----------

